# Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch



## Don Julio (12. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bin Anfänger und möchte passiv auf Raubfisch angeln. Finde im Internet bloß passive Montagen mit Köderfisch. Meine Frage gibt es auch eine passive Montage mit Kunstköder?

Gruß #h


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

Nicht wirklich - in wenigen Ausnahmen und wo das Wasser stark fliest könnte man aromatisierte Kunstköder anködern und in der Strömung flattern lassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

In den kanadischen Lachsflüssen wird die so genannte Spin-o glow Montage gefischt.
Diese wird bevorzugt in den Rinnen platziert, wenn die Fische aufsteigen.
Es geht in der Hauptsache darum einen Haken irgendwo in der Wassersäule zu positionieren, so das sich die Fische selbst haken können.
Die Fische fressen bekanntlich nichts mehr im Süßwasser und ziehen sich den Haken oft, beim vorbei schwimmen, selbst ins Maul. Zufallsprinzip so zu sagen?
Häufig sind sie auch nur von außen gehakt.
Du kannst so mit einem Blei und einem Dreiwegwirbel, natürlich auch einen Wobbler irgendwo in der Stömung "parken"!
Ob diese Methode hierzulande auch erfolgreich ist, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln?

Jürgen


----------



## barschzanker (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

dropshot


----------



## Nemo (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*



barschzanker schrieb:


> dropshot



...funktioniert ganz passiv auch nicht wirklich gut. den anhieb muss man auch da setzen, sonst spucken die fische den köder wieder aus wenn sie merken dass sie gummi kauen.


----------



## barschzanker (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

okay.wenns soo passiv sein soll ist das natürlich nix.also wird quasi sowas wie ne boilie selbsthakmontage für räube gesucht...mit kukö...nun gut.ich würd das dann mit ner elektromulti fischen dann kann man auch bei kurbeln echt passiv bleiben...


----------



## barschzanker (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

und vllt etwas o.t. tip für den trötstarter:stippe kaufen.stippen gehen!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

Eine Frage, die ich mir gerade stelle: Warum wird eine passive Montage mit Kunstköder gesucht? Mir fällt gerade kein Grund dafür ein, warum man nicht dann auf Naturköder setzt?

Wie bisher oft erwähnt, funktioniert das maximal dann, wenn wir eine Strömung haben und den Köder aktiv in der Strömung taumeln lassen können. Und selbst dann funktioniert dies nur, wenn man selbst anschlägt. Ich könnte mir maximal eine Fliege am Seitenarm vorstellen, der in der Strömung den ein oder anderen Barsch überlistet, welches sich selber hakt.


----------



## Nemo (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Eine Frage, die ich mir gerade stelle: Warum wird eine passive Montage mit Kunstköder gesucht? Mir fällt gerade kein Grund dafür ein, warum man nicht dann auf Naturköder setzt?



Ich denke weil Gummifische einfacher zu lagern, transportieren und verwenden/wiederverwenden sind. Aber da echte Köfis ohnehin fängiger sind unterstütze ich auch den Tipp, zuerst Köfis angeln zu gehen, Tiefkühltruhe befüllen und diese zu verwenden.

Eine extra Rute kaufen muss man dafür aber nicht!! Da reicht ein anderes Vorfach.


----------



## Leech (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

Ich wüsste nicht, wie so eine "Montage" funktionieren sollte.
Darauf hoffen, dass ein Raubfisch den Köder zu tief schluckt, beim Ausspucken den Haken nicht loswird und sich beim Wegschwimmen selbst hakt?
Hört sich arg utopisch an und geht fast schon in die Richtung Zufallsprinzip wie von Jürgen beschrieben.


----------



## phirania (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

So manchmal wünsche ich mir auch,das die Fische so einfach in den Kescher springen....:q


----------



## Justsu (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

Also theoretisch könnte das tatsächlich funktionieren, wenn man bei relativ zügiger Strömung einen Wobbler z.B. an einer Stellfischrute in der Strömung platziert. Oder sogar mit einem Sideplanner... also quasi Schleppen auf der Stelle... wenn der Wobbler ausreichend Druck macht und die Rute ein bisschen spannt, könnte sich der Fisch bei einem Biss auch selbsthaken, ist beim Schleppen ja auch eher die Regel... Ich meine sogar vor einigen Jahren mal einen Artikel dazu in einer Angelzeitschrift gelesen zu haben. 

Praktisch wird ein natürlicher Köder aber mit ziemlich großer Sicherheit der bessere Köder sein und ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass man mit einer solchen Methode regelmäßig verlässlich Fische fangen kann. Die große Stärke des Kunstköders, dass man relativ große Bereiche in kurzer Zeit absuchen kann, fällt natürlich aus und so ist der einzige Vorteil die einfachere Beschaffung und Bevorratung der Köder und vielleicht noch die saubereren Finger.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## jkc (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*



Justsu schrieb:


> ... Ich meine sogar vor einigen Jahren mal einen Artikel dazu in einer Angelzeitschrift gelesen zu haben.



Moin, richtig, dort wurde das Fischen mit Abrissstein und Schwimmwobbler beschrieben, die Fische würden sich dabei wie bei der Steinmontage üblich selbst haken.



Justsu schrieb:


> ...
> Praktisch wird ein natürlicher Köder aber mit ziemlich großer Sicherheit  der bessere Köder sein und ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen,  dass man mit einer solchen Methode regelmäßig verlässlich Fische fangen  kann. Die große Stärke des Kunstköders, dass man relativ große Bereiche  in kurzer Zeit absuchen kann, fällt natürlich aus und so ist der  einzige Vorteil die einfachere Beschaffung und Bevorratung der Köder und  vielleicht noch die saubereren Finger.



#6 Genau so sehe ich das auch.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

Ein kleiner Gummiköder an einer Posenmonstage ist in den USA ganz und gar gängig auf Panfish aller Art. Hier bei uns traut es sich nur keiner auf unsere heimischen Barsche zu probieren. Wenn den Versuch einer sieht, ist der Spott garantiert. Warum eigentlich!?


----------



## Nemo (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Gummiköder an einer Posenmonstage ist in den USA ganz und gar gängig auf Panfish aller Art. Hier bei uns traut es sich nur keiner auf unsere heimischen Barsche zu probieren. Wenn den Versuch einer sieht, ist der Spott garantiert. Warum eigentlich!?



Bei Barschen in Pfannengröße könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, dass es klappen könnte. Die sind oft sehr unvorsichtig, gerade im Rudel. Ich halte nur den echten Köfi für weitaus fängiger, weil er mit Duft und Geschmack weitere Reize setzt. Und wenn ich mir ansehe, wie vorsichtig Zander oder Hechte tote Köfis vom Boden aufnehmen (nachdem sie teilweise mehrfach vorsichtig beschnuppert werden), kann ich mir
kaum vorstellen, dass man da mit dem Gummi punkten kann.

Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand, bei dem das gut funktioniert. Meine Freizeit zum Angeln und mein Glaube daran dass es funktioniert sind zu gering um es zu versuchen


----------



## Andal (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

Skrupel hätte ich keinen. Nur kein passendes Gewässer.


----------



## jkc (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*



Andal schrieb:


> Skrupel hätte ich keinen. Nur kein passendes Gewässer.



:vik:

sehr geil.
Ich habe auch schon Barsche auf blanken Haken gefangen, und zwar gezielt und regelmäßig; da hätten die auch auf alles andere gebissen. Aber vergleichbares habe ich nie wieder erlebt, nirgendwo, und das war auch kein durchschnittliches deutsches Gewässer.

Grüße JK


----------



## Don Julio (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Der Gedanke da hinter war, dass ich nur mit einer aktiven Rute gleichzeitig angel kann. Da habe ich mich gefragt ob ich eine zweite passive Rute auswerfen kann, ohne vorher Köderfische zu fangen.


----------



## jkc (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

Hi, tote Rute vertikal am Boot funktioniert, an manchen tagen besser als die aktive. Von daher kann z.B. ne steil aufgestellte Dropshot Rute oder Gummi unter einer Pose auch Bisse bringen denke ich, zumindest wenn Wind oder Welle helfen. Aber Fehlbissrate dürfte gegen 100% laufen wenn Du mich fragst.

Grüße JK


----------



## MikeHawk (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

Lustig...noch neulich erzählte mir ein Freund wie er am Rhein angeln war.


Es kam ein anderer Angler vorbei, dieser erzählte, er habe gerade seinen Schein gemacht und wollte nun das erste mal alleine Angeln.


Er ging also zur Buhnenspitze, holte seine Telerute + diverses altes Zeug heraus - montierte Laufblei mit Vorfach, sowie einem GUMMIFSCH am Haken und ab damit an die Strömungskante.





Mein Bekannter schaute sich das ein paar Min. an, da der Mann doch ziemlich hilflos wirkte und ging dann auf ihn zu um ihm ein paar Tipps zu geben und zu erklären wie man dann mit Kunstköder normalerweise angelt.


Er wollte ihn gerade ansprechen, da rappelte die Rute richtig heftig, heraus kam ein 70er Zander..... mein Kumpel drehte sich um und ging


----------



## Nemo (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

Na dann würde ich sagen, probiers aus, Don Julio, und erstatte bitte hier Bericht |wavey:


----------



## Polarfuchs (13. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

Kick Back funktioniert im Grunde genauso...
Allerdings nur vom haken her, wird ja bewegt und nicht passiv gefischt.


----------



## Leech (14. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Gummiköder an einer Posenmonstage ist in den USA ganz und gar gängig auf Panfish aller Art. Hier bei uns traut es sich nur keiner auf unsere heimischen Barsche zu probieren. Wenn den Versuch einer sieht, ist der Spott garantiert. Warum eigentlich!?




Das ist dieses mystische "suspended jigging".
Bei uns hat das mal jemand mit Regenwurm an einer bauchigen Stipp-Feststell-Pose auf Barsche probiert und tatsächlich den einen oder anderen Fisch gefangen.
Wenn mans mit Pose versucht in guter Positionierung könnte das also vllt auch mit Kunstködern auf unvorsichtige Barsche (und vllt Wolgazander) funktionieren.
Hab ich mir noch nie richtig Gedanken drüber gemacht.


Allerdings ist auch beim Suspended Jigging ein gewisses Maß an "aktivem Arbeiten" erforderlich, weil man den Köder durch langsames Einziehen an der Feststellpose in der Wassersäule langsam zum Aufsteigen und dann wieder langsamen Absinken bringen muss.


Und wenn das was Mike beschrieben hat wirklich funktioniert, sollte ich das vllt wirklich mal austesten und nen Bericht drüber schreiben. |kopfkrat


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Gummiköder an einer Posenmonstage ist in den USA ganz und gar gängig auf Panfish aller Art. Hier bei uns traut es sich nur keiner auf unsere heimischen Barsche zu probieren. Wenn den Versuch einer sieht, ist der Spott garantiert. Warum eigentlich!?


Doch, davon habe ich sogar Mal ein Video gesehen. 
Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, wo genau es war. Da ging es aber aktiv mit der Pose und dem Gummifisch auf Zander. Eben deshalb, weil man ein sehr flaches Gewässer hatte. Und das hat wohl Erfolg gebracht.
(Keine Ahnung ob es Hänel oder Peter Rinow oder so gewesen ist. Glaube das war in einer Zeitschrift auf DVD, fand ich sehr spannend.
Aber das ist natürlich auch aktiv.



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Er wollte ihn gerade ansprechen, da rappelte die Rute richtig heftig, heraus kam ein 70er Zander..... mein Kumpel drehte sich um und ging


Made my day #6

Ach ja. Ich habe auch schon passiv die Drop Shot Rute mit Gummifisch in die Strömung gestellt und es mir angeschaut. Ich wusste das dort viele Barsche sind, Bisse gab es auch zu genüge (wenn auch wesentlich weniger) aber das einer hängen blieb, war eher die Ausnahme. Ich tippe aber, dass es mit der Fliege am Seitenarm wunderbar klappen würde. Nur verangelt man da zu schnell.


----------



## Snâsh (14. August 2018)

*AW: Passive Montage mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch*

Hey,


der Bericht über einen stationär angebotenen Schwimmwobbler kommt aus dem Blinker.
Ist schon lange her. 



Steil aufgestellte Rute, am Ende einen Drei-Wege-Wirbel mit Reißleine an einem Stein und Seitenarm an einen Schwimmwobbler. 

Wurde als Montage für Welse angepriesen


----------

